# Storage and Care of Essential Oils



## anissa_mathias (Aug 11, 2010)

Essential Oils can be stored at room temperature with no repercussions.  Extreme heat can deplete oils and, as in the case of citrus oils, can evaporate while still inside the bottle.  Amber bottles are best for storage because they filter out most of the ambient light that can damage the integrity of the oil.

When using essentials oils in massage oils and lotions, keep in mind that they begin to degrade when they are blended into the base.  Lotions, and massage oils made in this way, as well as bath and mineral salts, bath gels, and anything that essential oils can be add to will have a shelf-life of six months before they begin to lose potency.


~If I sound like a know-it-all, just let me know and I will stop.


----------



## cork2win (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, I'm new here so this was good information for me.  I prefer to not have to keep my oils in the fridge so it's good to know I'm not wasting all my money by ruining them un-refrigerated!


----------

